# Mitchell 302 help???



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

I recently disassembled my Mitchell 302 because I locked up while fighting a fish. After taking it all apart I could not find anything wrong with any of the internal parts. I cleaned, re-oiled and reassebled it. Reel works great now, but cannot get the backreel to engage. Does anyone know what could be wrong? Or if you know of a good webite that shows a diagram that would also be helpfull. Thanks in advance and tight lines.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

It sounds like the anti-reverse spring is either missing or not positioned right just my guess.How to fix it not sure the anti-reverse spring can be quite tricky sometimes.Keep repositioning it and see what happens.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Anti-Reverse*

Remove the handle, remove the handle side plate, make sure the anti-reverse spring is properly engaged in the anti-reverse dog (little hole towards top of dog). The dog should be mated against the back of the main gear in the ratchet teeth. If not, correctly install dog and spring and reinstall the main gear. Turn the gear by hand, does it work now? If so, put reel back together. If not, turn the lever to engage the anti-reverse, turn gear again, does it work now? sometimes the dog sticks on the pin it sits on. clean off the pin and hole in the dog and put back together. It should work fine. If not, PM me and we will try a few other things.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It is very common for the anti-reverse spring to pop out when you dissassemble a 302. It is not hard to put in place, but very difficult to tell you how in writing. I would get another 302 and take the side-plate off and look at how the spring is assembled. You will have to take the main gear out also, If I can remember correctly.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Addressing the original problem of the reel locking up, this is common in 302s that have quite a bit of use. This usually happens when a lot of pressure is put on the reel causing the worn gears to come out of mesh and lock up. This has happen to me a few times in the distant past, always with a fish on. I believe there are steel aftermarket main gears available, at least there were when I quit fishing years ago. Also make sure your side plate (handle side) screws are tight. Loose side plate screws can cause gear meshing problems too.

I got my first 302 for my 12th birthday, in 1966 and have had dozens since. 
Frankly, they are not very well made reels. The pot metal is very soft and breaks, strips out and corrodes easily. Compared to Penns and Shakespeares of the day they were junk. But that said, there were many times more 302s on the pier when I was growing up than all others combined. I still have 3 but have no intention of ever going fishing again.

Rick


----------



## zeusmane (May 10, 2011)

I had been searching this same exact question on this anti reverse dog! Squidder, your advice sounds excellent or at least the best I could find after hours of searching for an answer to this problem. Going to give this a shot , hope this works need my 302's unfroze.. will post an update soon.


----------



## zeusmane (May 10, 2011)

Also, has anyone had issues installing a crosswind cam bought from the fisherman? Just recieved mine and it doesn't fit? Too big.. Any suggestions?


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*crosswind*

Zeus, Just a little filing on the outer edge of the disc and the disc will fit nice and snug. You don't want the disc to fit loosely. If it is loose the line wrapping on the spool will be off.


----------



## zeusmane (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Squidder, took your advice on fitting the anti-reverse pin behind the tiny hole on top of the dog and setting it back in place. Everything worked out just perfect! All of my 302's are back to clicking and spinning again. Took my crosswind and reels to my friend "Kimbo" and he gave me a tip to set the crosswind into place. A few small taps on the brass did the trick. Everything works very smooth. I also had success with my first attempt at installing a 302 manual on a 706. First, I removed the small pin in front of the 706 roller by tapping the bottom with a nail. After the pin slid out, I tossed it..Next,I had to do some heavy duty filing on the BACK of the 706 arm ( did not touch the front!) Installed the 302 roller. New roller works like a charm! Hope this thread, along with all the other great advice mentioned above works for others too.


----------

